# Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?



## mike_w (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
für die Prüfung lernen wir, dass wir z.b. einen Kescher und Maßband mitführen müssen. Wir fallen durch die Prüfung, wenn diese Teile fehlen.

Ich frage mich, ob es irgendwelche rechtlichen Bestimmungen gibt, die mich dazu zwingen können.

Beispiel: Wenn ich mit der Spinnangel am Rhein unterwegs bin, verzichte auf einen Kescher und ein Maßband habe ich auch nicht mit. Habe mir der fischschonenden Handlandung noch nie Probleme gehabt

Nur am Vereinsgewässer hatte ich mal Probleme mit einem Aufseher, der mir ein Stahlvorfach und einen Kescher vorschreiben wollte.
Kennt einer von euch die rechtliche Relevanz dieser Bestimmungen?


----------



## Ollek (25. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Die rechtliche Relevanz nennt sich Gewässerordnung die es in jedem Verein / oder Angelgewässer allgemein gibt. 



> Das Angelgerät und die Landehilfsmittel sind so auszuwählen, dass die zu erwartenden Fische sicher zu landen sind.


Quelle

"Landehilfsmittel" bezieht sich dabei nicht auf die Handlandung

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Die Frage ist durchaus interessant und nicht unberechtigt. 

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Vorgaben aus dem Prüfungsstoff nicht im LFG oder dessen Durchführungsverordnung verbindlich festgeschrieben sind. 
Das ist sicher auch wieder von Bundesland zu Bundesland im Detail unterschiedlich. In NRW z.B. steht nichts von einem Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt. Auch nichts z.B. vom mitführen einer Landehilfe, Hakenlöser oder Maßband.
Auf den Erlaubnisscheinen und in den Gewässerordnungen ist es auch nur selten detailliert aufgeführt.
Das man sich waidgerecht verhalten soll und solche Vorgaben durchaus Sinn machen können, steht außer Frage.
Dennoch, worauf beruft sich ein Polizist oder Kontrolleur im Konfliktfall ??


----------



## Ollek (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Moin Ralle

Als Bsp. dazu hab ich dir mal die Gewässerordnung des A.S.V. Nachrod aus NRW rausgesucht da ich sonnst immer nur von den Sachsen Anhaltern sprechen kann.

Wo es im Geltungsbereich heisst:



> Grundlage der *Gewässerordnung* ist das Landesfischereigesetz, die Landesfischereiordnung für das Land NRW., das Landesnaturschutzgesetz
> und die Vereinssatzung in der jeweils gültigen Verfassung.


was dann wiederum bedeutet:




> § 2 Mitzuführende Papiere und Geräte, sonstige Pflichten.
> 
> Jeder Angler muss bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs zumindest
> folgende Geräte bei sich haben: ‐ Hakenlöser ‐ Fischtöter ‐ Messer ‐ *Unterfangnetz* ‐ Gerät zum Abmessen der Fische


Du siehst in diesen Fall bezieht sich der Polizist  oder Kontrolleur auf jedenfall auf die Gewässerordnug die nicht immer im Detail auf den Erlaubnisscheinen stehen muss, wohl aber als Aushang an den Ausgabestellen ersichtlich sein muss.

was natürlich auch für Gastangler mit Tageskarten gilt



> Durch die Mitgliedschaft im A.S.V. Nachrodt e.V. haben sich alle Angler verpflichtet, den Inhalt dieser Gewässerordnung zur Kenntnis zu
> nehmen, und sämtliche Bestimmungen einzuhalten. *Das Gleiche gilt für Gast ‐ bzw. Tagesscheininhaber.* Außerdem sind die auf dem jeweils
> gültigen Erlaubnisschein vermerkten Sonderbestimmungen zu beachten.



Gruss


----------



## Ulli3D (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Hakenlöser und Maßband wird man immer begründen können, da untermaßige oder geschonte Fische, zumindest in NRW gemäß §4:
Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten (geschonte Arten und Arten mit Mindestmaßen)  sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen.

Wer will denn ohne "Messhilfe" festellen, ob ein Fisch schon maßig oder noch untermaßig ist. Die "gebotene Sorgfalt" lässt auch auf einen Hakenlöser schließen, der zudem auch indirekt über das Tierschutzgesetz gefordert wird.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dennoch, worauf beruft sich ein Polizist oder Kontrolleur im Konfliktfall ??



wir sollten hierzu mal Jose zu Worte bitten, denn der wurde (in NRW) kontrolliert und dabei der fehlende Kescher bemängelt

von daher hatten wir dieses Thema auch schon desöfteren auf unserem Stammtisch

ich persönlich halte mich an das, was ich gelernt habe und habe demnach (naja - fast) immer einen Kescher dabei oder teile mir (beim Ansitzangeln) einen mit meinem Kollegen, egal, ob´s (ausser in den Prüfungsfragen) irgendwo geschrieben steht oder nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

@Ollek

Gewässerordnungen sind aber rechtlich nicht auf andere Gewässer übertragbar, da jeder Verein sich seine eigene geben kann. Somit sind m.E. Gewässerordnungen nicht als generell abprüfbarer Stoff und als gesetzlich zu deklarieren.

@TE

In der Tat steht es in den Gesetzen und Ausführungsverornungen in Bayern auch nicht explizit.

Somit kann ein "Messinstrument" nur abgeleitet werden aus der Afig § 9

*Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß*

*2) 1 Fische dürfen erst gefangen werden, wenn sie die festgesetzten Schonmaße erreicht haben. 2 Bei der Feststellung der Schonmaße wird von der Kopfspitze bis zum Körperende einschließlich der Flosse oder des Schwanzfächers gemessen.*


abgeleitet werden.

Eine konkrete Kescherpflicht sehe ich gesetzlich auch nicht ableitbar.
*​*​​​​


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Nicht das das hier falsch verstanden wird, ich bin sehr dafür, dass man alle notwendigen Hilfsmittel am Wasser mitführt. Es geht mir hier mehr um die formaljuristische Verfahrensweise.

@ Ollek

Wenn es in einer Gewässerordnung festgeschrieben ist, dann kann sich der Kontrolleur natürlich darauf berufen, keine Frage. Aber das ist eher selten/nicht immer der Fall.


Ein Maßband muß ich nicht zwingend mitführen um die Maßigkeit eines Fisches festzustellen. Das braucht man nur, wenn´s um Zentimeter geht. Ich kann aber auch mein pers. Entnahmemaß ( welches deutlich über dem Mindestmaß liegt )  anhand eines vorher abgemessenen Stückes Schnur, einer Markierung an der Angelrute oder sonstwie festlegen. 
Ganz besonders interessiert es mich, wie das beim toten Köfi und dem Herzstich selbigen aussieht. Da hatten wir ja schonmal eine Diskussion wo genau dieser fehlende Herzstich der Grund für eine Anzeige war. 

Die eigentliche Frage ist doch :

Gibt es irgendwo eine rechtsverbindliche Vorschrift, die die Anwendung des in der Prüfung erlenten eindeutig festlegt, oder ist es im Streitfall eine Auslegungssache.


----------



## Ollek (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist doch :
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo eine rechtsverbindliche Vorschrift, die die Anwendung des in der Prüfung erlenten eindeutig festlegt, oder ist es im Streitfall eine Auslegungssache.




 Da es Prüfungsstoff und Lehrgangsinhalt ist und sich Vereine und Verbände wie auch private Pächter bei Ausgabe der Erlaubnisscheine auf die Landesfischereigesetze und Landesfischereiordnungen beziehen die wiederum vorsehen das der Fischereischein vorgelegt wird, wird man es warscheinlich schwer haben beim Begründen warum man kein Maßband oder Kescher bei sich führt. #c


----------



## Gloin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Also ich bin am DEK mal von einem Aufseher blöd angemacht worden, weil ich weder Kescher, noch Maßband dabei hatte. Die Argumente Handlandung und Schonmaß ungefähr von Griffende bis Rollenhalter und im Zweifelsfall wieder rein mit dem Fisch wollte er nicht gelten lasse. Hat dann keine weiteren Konsequenzen gehabt, zumal ich der selbe Kontrolleur im Nachhinein als Carp-Hunter entpuppt hat, der mit Sicherheit bei jedem Karpfen das Entnahmegebot einhält...

@Ralle: ich glaube mit "persönlichem Entnahmemaß" brauchst Du in rechtlichen Fragen nicht kommen...
Versteh das nicht ich praktizier das auch so, aber...


----------



## antonio (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

rechtlich bindend ist erst einmal, was in der fischereiverordnung und im fischereigesetz steht.
desweiteren können diese bestimmungen entsprechend ausgeweitet werden, dies sollte dann in den gewässerordnungen stehen.
also immer beides beachten.

antonio


----------



## mike_w (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Es mag Vereine mit detaillierten Gewässerverordnungen geben. Die Regel ist das aber nicht. Beispiel Rhein in NRW, bis auf wenige Fangbegrenzungen, Rutenbegrenzungen, Verbot des leb. Köfis und Keschers gibt es kaum Gewässerspez.-vorschriften.

Trotzdem habe ich mitbekommen, wie ein Aufseher (davon gibt es leider viel zu wenige) einen Angler ansprach und vom Wasser verwies, weil er keinen Kescher mit hatte. Ich hielt mich zurück, da ich beim Spinnangeln noch nie einen Kescher am Rhein mitführte.
Bei uns im Verein wurde ich als Jugendlicher vom Aufseher des Wassers verwiesen, als ich beim Spinnangeln auf Barsch kein Stahlvorfach am 1-Mepps hatte. Es könnte ja ein Hecht beißen. Es gibt und gab keinen Hinweis dazu in der Gewässerordnung-aber lt. Aufseher wurde es zur Sportfischerprüfung so gelehrt und ist damit rechtsgültig.


----------



## Jose (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> wir sollten hierzu mal Jose zu Worte bitten, denn der wurde (in NRW) kontrolliert und dabei der fehlende Kescher bemängelt...



oops, bin jetzt ein bisschen spät dran (...mir sagt ja keiner bescheid...)

also, bin kontrolliert worden und der kescher wurde nachgefragt.
ich war auch davon ausgegangen, dass der nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben ist, weil nicht in der landesfischereiverordnung(?) zu finden. 
der kontrolletti war auch verunsichert (in seinem auszufüllenden mängelkatalog gabs den punkt 'ohne kescher') und versprach sich kundig zu machen und mich zu informieren.

hat er auch. genau krieg ich es nicht mehr hin, geh jetzt aber mit kescher  spinnen (pest!).

punkt 1: in der prüfung findet sich unter 'mitzuführen' der unterfangkescher 
punkt 2: die herleitung ergibt sich aus dem tierschutzgesetz & dem zwang zur schonenden behandlung geschützter/untermaßiger fische

was er sonst noch dazu gesagt hat klang logisch, sinnvoll, fundiert: 
allein, einen paragraphen konnte er mir auch nicht nennen.

die mängelliste hatte er von der unteren fischereibehörde.

jetzt freu ich mich auf die nächste diskussion: was ist mit grip, gaff etc., da ja ein 'Unterfangkescher' mitzuführen ist.

und jetzt wirds richtig lustig, weil ich meine dicken fische gar nicht in meinen standard-kescher rein kriege und die anderen wie eh und je stranden lasse. 
mitführen pflicht - benutzen frei gestellt?

sinnfälligkeit hin oder her, ich hab jetzt einen dabei.
und jetzt stell ich mich manchmal auch an plätze, wo ich nicht den fisch stranden lassen kann.
(hat bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht mehr gebracht)


----------



## Aalstipper1 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Es mag Vereine mit detaillierten Gewässerverordnungen geben. Die Regel ist das aber nicht. Beispiel Rhein in NRW, bis auf wenige Fangbegrenzungen, Rutenbegrenzungen, Verbot des leb. Köfis und Keschers gibt es kaum Gewässerspez.-vorschriften.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich mitbekommen, wie ein Aufseher (davon gibt es leider viel zu wenige) einen Angler ansprach und vom Wasser verwies, weil er keinen Kescher mit hatte. Ich hielt mich zurück, da ich beim Spinnangeln noch nie einen Kescher am Rhein mitführte.
> Bei uns im Verein wurde ich als Jugendlicher vom Aufseher des Wassers verwiesen, als ich beim Spinnangeln auf Barsch kein Stahlvorfach am 1-Mepps hatte. Es könnte ja ein Hecht beißen. Es gibt und gab keinen Hinweis dazu in der Gewässerordnung-aber lt. Aufseher wurde es zur Sportfischerprüfung so gelehrt und ist damit rechtsgültig.


 
Ähnlich sieht es hier aus , so haben wir zwar eine Hecht und Zanderschonzeit , ich glaube vom 1.1. bis 1.5. aber es gibt weder laut Gestzt noch Gewässerverordnung ein generelles Kunstköderverbot für diese Zeit. Trotzdem sieht es so aus , das wenn unser Kontrolleur jemanden in dieser Zeit mit Kunstködern angeln sieht er dessen Grät einzieht , eine Anzeige wegen Schwarzangelns geschrieben wird und derjenge aus dem Verein geworfen wird !! 

Bin selber an einem Ähnlichen verfahren knapp dran vorbei geschrammt weil ich im März einen TAUWURM aktiv durchs Wasser geführt habe und die Aufsicht der meinung war das die gefahr bestehen könnte das sich ein Hecht oder Zander den Wurm schnappt !!

Also kommt es immer darauf an WER dich WANN und WO kontrolliert und wie sein morgendlicher Stuhlgang war.

MFG

Aalstipper


----------



## Aalstipper1 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



Jose schrieb:


> und jetzt wirds richtig lustig, weil ich meine dicken fische gar nicht in meinen standard-kescher rein kriege und die anderen wie eh und je stranden lasse.
> mitführen pflicht - benutzen frei gestellt?
> (hat bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht mehr gebracht)


 
Eindeutiges JA , so handle ich zumindestens. Habe dazu auch dem dementstrechenden Kescher für 2.50€ aus dem Sonderpostenmarkt.

MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



> aber lt. Aufseher wurde es zur Sportfischerprüfung so gelehrt und ist damit rechtsgültig.


Komplett falsch liegt da der gute Aufseher.

Rechtsgültigkeit haben am jeweiligen Wasser (wenns ums Angeln geht, ich sprech hier nicht nicht von "Anlieger frei" etc.):
Das jeweilige Landesgesetz
Die jeweilige Gewässerordnung (deren Grundlage IMMER das Gesetz sein muss, die aber keinen Gesetzesrang hat) in welcher Mindestmaße und Schonmzeiten gegenüber dem Landesgesetz nach oben verändert werden dürfen.

Das ist meines Wissens nach in allen Bundesländern gleich.

Da es zig verschiedene Sportfischerprüfungen gibt, kann das eh nicht bundesweit gelten. Und selbst landesweit wäre das problematisch:
Wenn ich als Schwabe mal in Bayern angle, gilt dann juristisch der Wortlaut der bayrischen oder der baden - württembergischen Prüfung???


----------



## swift (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Interessant wäre auch die Frage, welchen Kescher ich bei welcher Angelei mitführen darf.
Darf ich einen Watkescher mitführen, wenn ich gar nicht durchs Wasser wate, sprich vom Ufer aus oder vom Boot angele oder wenn ich auf Hecht oder Zander aus bin? #d


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*




Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Ähnlich sieht es hier aus , so haben wir zwar eine Hecht und Zanderschonzeit , ich glaube vom 1.1. bis 1.5. aber es gibt weder laut Gestzt noch Gewässerverordnung ein generelles Kunstköderverbot für diese Zeit. Trotzdem sieht es so aus , das wenn unser Kontrolleur jemanden in dieser Zeit mit Kunstködern angeln sieht er dessen Grät einzieht , eine Anzeige wegen Schwarzangelns geschrieben wird und derjenge aus dem Verein geworfen wird !!





Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Bin selber an einem Ähnlichen verfahren knapp dran vorbei geschrammt weil ich im März einen TAUWURM aktiv durchs Wasser geführt habe und die Aufsicht der meinung war das die gefahr bestehen könnte das sich ein Hecht oder Zander den Wurm schnappt !!
> 
> Also kommt es immer darauf an WER dich WANN und WO kontrolliert und wie sein morgendlicher Stuhlgang war.
> 
> ...



anzeige wegen schwarzangeln geht gar nicht,wenn du die entsprechenden papiere hast.
und der kontrolleur, der das macht sollte sich sein handeln mal durch den kopf gehen lassen.
der schuß kann nämlich ganz schön nach hinten losgehen.

antonio


----------



## Aalstipper1 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Hi, 

er beruft sich da auf irgendeinen Paragrahen in der Binnen- oder Landesfischereiverordnung in den es um nicht zugelassene Fangmittel und Methoden ala Reusen , Aalhamen , Aalstechen usw. geht. Wer sich solcher verbotenen Methoden zum Fischfang bedient gilt als "Fischwilderer" egal ob er im Besitz eines Fischereischeines und einer Gewässererlaubnis ist oder nicht.

Im gleichem Gesetz oder Verordung steht auch das , wenn jemand beim Schwarzangeln angetroffen wird , dessen zum Fischfang verwendtes Gerät einzuziehen ist.

Hoffe habe das hier jetzt richtig wiedergegeben habe , ist nämlich schon ein paar Jahre her das ich damit zu tun hatte.

MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## Aalstipper1 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Nachtrag:

Das mit den Kunstködern ist nicht nur bei uns im Verein so , sondern hat sich leider als gängige Praxis in halb Schleswig-Holstein eingelebt.

MFG
Aalstipper


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> er beruft sich da auf irgendeinen Paragrahen in der Binnen- oder Landesfischereiverordnung in den es um nicht zugelassene Fangmittel und Methoden ala Reusen , Aalhamen , Aalstechen usw. geht. Wer sich solcher verbotenen Methoden zum Fischfang bedient gilt als "Fischwilderer" egal ob er im Besitz eines Fischereischeines und einer Gewässererlaubnis ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...



verbotene fangmittel sind im fischereigesetz definiert oder in der fischereiordnung.
der kunstköder im allgemeinen ist kein verbotenes fangmittel.der gebrauch wird nur in mnchen gewäserordnungen zeitweilig nicht erlaubt.dies ist aber nach deinen aussagen bei euch auch nicht der fall.
eure aufseher sollten sich noch mal ganz genau informieren, was sie dürfen und was nicht.
wenn sie an den richtigen geraten dreht derjenige den spieß um und eure aufseher haben das nachsehen.
wenn bei euch nirgends ein kunstköderverbot in der raubfischschonzeit festgeshrieben ist, darf man damit auch angeln.
selbstverständlich sollte es natürlich sein, während dieser zeit  nicht gezielt mit den entsprechenden ködern auf hecht und zander zu angeln.
also mit kleinen spinnern auf barsch oder dein angeführtes beispiel mit dem tauwurm sollten kein problem sein.(ja ich weiß ein hecht nimmt auch nen kleinen spinner.)

antonio


----------



## Aalstipper1 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Hi , 

werde mich , so denke ich mal , totzdem an das Kunstköderverbot halten. 

Und das aus mehreren Gründen.

Zum ersten kann und will ich mir es nicht leisten lange Zeit auf mein Gerät verzichten zu müssen. Eine 2. Ausrüstung habe ich nicht ! Denn im Falle einer Kontrolle wird es so sein das der Kontrolleur die Polizei ruft. Diese wiederum wird aus mangel an Fachkenntnis und evtl. auch des genauen Gesetzeslautes dem Kontrolleur glauben. ( Ist ja immerhin ein Wührdenträger und im weitesten Sinne im öffentlichem Dienst tätig.) Mit dem Ergebnis das ich mein Grät abzugeben habe. Weiteres Prozedur wie beschrieben folgt !

Bis zur gerichtlichen Überprüfung dauert es hier in S-H ( aufgrund der überlastung der Gerichte ) locker 1 Jahr !

Selbst nach gerichtlicher Überprüfung mit anschließendem Freispruch und Rückerhalt der Sachen wird man beim geringsten Anlass dem Verein verwiesen werden. ( Immerhin mußte man ja überall gegen an stinken #t .)

3. Der Ruf als Angler wird danach zumindest hier im Umkreis ruiniert sein. Man wird so gut wie nicht mehr in andere Vereine aufgenommen. Immerhin zählt man ja zu den Querläufern !



Da bleibt mir also nur zu duckmausern bis sich hier so einiges im denken der Vorstände verändert hat.

MfG

Aalstipper


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> werde mich , so denke ich mal , totzdem an das Kunstköderverbot halten.
> 
> ...



aus so nem verein würd ich freiwillig austreten.
zustände herrschen bei euch,wird zeit, daß ihr was ändert.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechtliche Bindung des Prüfungsstoffs?*

Es lebe der mündige Staatsbürger und die Zivilcourage!

Sorry, aber lasst Euch begraben

Der Fischereiaufseher, der mir bei solch einer Gelegenheit das Tackle wegnehmen will, der hat 5 Minuten später eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung und Diebstahls am Hals! Zudem wäre ich derjenige, der die 110 wählen würde. 

Bei derartigen Handlungen (Straftaten) dürfte es ihm auch schwer fallen, Polizisten zu finden, die ihm Beistand leisten, denn die hätten eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde am Hals, neben der Anzeige wegen Beihilfe zum Diebstahl. Was meinst Du, wie schnell sich das im Lande rum spricht? Und die Angelpresse würde garantiert dafür sorgen, dass so ein Verhalten bundesweit bekannt würde.


----------

